# How Much $$$ do top DH pros Make???



## AnythingThatRolls (Nov 30, 2006)

What do you guys think? How much money do top pros make? 

I'm talking about riders like Sam Hill at number 1 -down to lesser top pros like Jared Graves and Duncan Riffle... or some middle ground guys like the Athertons. 

What have you heard? I'm curious.


----------



## KomodoRider (Jul 14, 2004)

I dont thionk they make that much, just like living expenses and then hook-ups with bikes travle and other stuff


----------



## AnythingThatRolls (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah I was thinking that might be the way it is... if so that's pretty weak.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

A lot of the big name pros (at least that I find as memorable), Steve Peat, Gracia, etc... probably make decent bank off of endorsements and all that stuff. However that door's been long closed or at least almost closed making it harder and harder for up and coming pro racers to get much money off of it (I mean aside from the real successful ones like Sam Hill and what not).


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

It's all about the sponcers, they are the ones that will make your day. If you have a manufacture sponcer like say Yeti or Trek you wont get beans because there is no major support here in the States. You have to husstle other sponcers for advertisment's to pay your bills & retirement. It aint easy.


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

I doubt there is very much money in it. Most of the sponsored riders make most of their money doing R&D work for the companies that sponsor them, mainly testing out parts and telling them what the pros and cons are. Those guys are doing what they love, they probably didn't get into downhill racing to make some bank.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

E30Evolution said:


> I doubt there is very much money in it. Most of the sponsored riders make most of their money doing R&D work for the companies that sponsor them, mainly testing out parts and telling them what the pros and cons are. Those guys are doing what they love, they probably didn't get into downhill racing to make some bank.


word.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

E30Evolution said:


> I doubt there is very much money in it. Most of the sponsored riders make most of their money doing R&D work for the companies that sponsor them, mainly testing out parts and telling them what the pros and cons are. Those guys are doing what they love, they probably didn't get into downhill racing to make some bank.


I had never heard this before. And while I think they might get a portion of their money might come from doing R&D, I doubt that is where they make most of their money.

As others have said, I think that most guys pull in money from their sponsors. In some cases that can be a lot, in others, not so much. I do remember reading somewhere that either Simmons or Schley were making like $1million per year off of all their agreements, and everything, total... But they aren't racers.

I'm really not sure what most racers make. I can't imagine it would be tooooo much, but I'd be interested to find out.

Edit- I just realized I said make money from their sponsors and that is pretty much what you said, but I don't think the majority of the money they get from the sponsors is for R&D. (But what do I know?)


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Dont tell Cedric or Peat that. :thumbsup:


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

I read that top riders from Britain are gov't sponsored.. Peaty and Athertons. Not sure about that.


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

the search function is there for a reason......


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

twouareks said:


> the search function is there for a reason......


:thumbsup:


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll bet that Sam Hill Gets a good amount from Monster


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Duncan has the parental sponsorship going on still as far as I know.


----------



## ehansen007 (Sep 8, 2006)

Check out this interview with Joe Lawwill. I think it's pretty insightful on the biz of riding bikes.

http://www.bikeskills.com/lawwill_interview.htm


----------



## liquidsystm (May 24, 2005)

matt said:


> I had never heard this before. And while I think they might get a portion of their money might come from doing R&D, I doubt that is where they make most of their money.
> 
> As others have said, I think that most guys pull in money from their sponsors. In some cases that can be a lot, in others, not so much. I do remember reading somewhere that either Simmons or Schley were making like $1million per year off of all their agreements, and everything, total... But they aren't racers.
> 
> ...


Eh...i'm not so sure Simmons and Schley made $1Million a year....Shaun White with all his sponsers and contest wins made $1.2 million last year. And snowboarders get paid a hell of a lot more than pro mtn bikers and freeriders do. Snowboard contest wins for 1st place are usually anywhere from $10k-30k per contest. Cam zink won what..like $7,500 for winning Crankworx slopestyle? Snowboard and jibber Lucas magoon just won $10k for just a measly rail contest.


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

Back when Cedric moved from Cannondale to Commencal, I was talking to our Cannondale rep who said that they were paying him 250 grand a year, and Oakley was paying him 250 grand a year, and that Commencal offered him more money. I also read an article in Velo News once talking about how Kyle Strait was making six figures, but I don't know how much. I really have no idea though.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

twouareks said:


> Back when Cedric moved from Cannondale to Commencal, I was talking to our Cannondale rep who said that they were paying him 250 grand a year, and Oakley was paying him 250 grand a year, and that Commencal offered him more money. I also read an article in Velo News once talking about how Kyle Strait was making six figures, but I don't know how much. I really have no idea though.


bingo, the big names (like a dozen of them) make low to high 6 figures, the rest, 30-40k probably.


----------



## offtheedge (Jul 6, 2004)

Gemini2k05 said:


> bingo, the big names (like a dozen of them) make low to high 6 figures, the rest, 30-40k probably.


yeah, but think of how far 30 or 40 goes if you don't have to buy any gear or pay for travel and lodge.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

I get all my info from heresay, but a VERY small contingent of top pros make 6 figures - Cedric has been noted as one of the higher paid guys, I would suppose 500 grand a year all combined at best.

Schley has supposedly been the highest paid MTB cyclist historically, the 1m could be possible combining all the sponsors and other roles. He has gotten loads of crap piled on him for it too.

The vast majority of pros - even top cats, apparently dont make great money, I heard Kyle Strait got ~50k as a salary, I couldnt attest to how much he pulls in from sponsorships and contests - didnt hear any rumors on that one.


Overall - it is not a sport you pursue for compensation; very few make a GOOD living off of it, and a great deal make enough to take care of themselves, because - as said before - they dont have to pay for bikes and travelling to spots BUT it can take alot of the love out of it when you're lugging around the world...

and then the vast majority who PAY to race ultimately. (Yes, this is MOST pros!)


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

i heard somewere that Gracia made 250,000 off Siemens mobile in a year, i believe it was in bike i heard it so its credible


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Don't forget all the guys making DVD's. They must be making some decent money off the sales and such??


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't think they get payed to ride in the movies... at least not ones like Roam or Disorder or Kranked. Maybe if they ever did commercials or stunt work or what have you, but not documentaries.


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

In other sports (Snowbarding is my area of knowledge) there is money that makes it to riders via videos, but the film makers are not paring anybody anything. The $$ comes from sponsor exposure. Most contracts will have a predeterminded cash value for a whole variety of exposure (pics in mags, videos, tv apperances) with more money getting paid for the higher quality of the exposure (mag cover vs inside, size of pic, distribution of mag, etc). Thes might be even further broken down into the # and type of brand names appear in the pic, and how big the logo is. For example, Kile Strait might get a cover pic on Decline. He would get paid by Oakley for every Oakley item. $500 for unobscured jersey logo, $100 for goggle logo, $50 for gloves, $100 for shoes, etc. This exact same thing happens in video, but is paid by the second. Now multiply this by as many as a dozen sponsors....that is how these guys make $$

The big $$ in any of these smaller 'X' sportrs comes from outsicd corporate sponsors, NOT the bike (or snowboard) co. Oakley is notorious for paring big $$ to its athletes, starting back with Micheal Jordan. As is Redbull.

The guys that make big bucks (hundreds of thau a year) are very few and far between, but they are smart enough to know how to work it and get every single possible exposure for their sponsors.

Take Cedric for example. He has done a great job of creating himself as a 'brand'. As such, he is much more than just a bike rider. He also is the only rider to make a very successful cross into both the FR and DH race scene. He is in every DH video AND FR video. He goes to every single event that will gain him more exposure and more $. From the world cup, to megavalanche races, to whistler, to euro urban FR contests, he does it ALL. He is one of the only riders to do this (maybe Kile strait). He is _not _the best an any one thing, but he IS the best at all of these things.

Richey is another guy who understands what he needs to do to make $$. He has an impressive list of sponsors and tons of exposure as a Mt biker. He is also a pro free skiier. As he has gotten older, he has done something very smart, diversify. He has kept his name in the spotlight by envolving himself in non riding MTB ways. He has camps at the best known MTB mountain in the world. He is involved with the marketing and growth of that mountain, and thus he gets promoted as the mountain does. He has designed the crankworks courses for the last several years and gets exposure for that as well.

in the end, you are worth a _part_ of the _profit margin_ on the increase in sales that you have _directly brought to your sponsors_.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

offtheedge said:


> yeah, but think of how far 30 or 40 goes if you don't have to buy any gear or pay for travel and lodge.


Yeah, far enough to not be able to afford a house in a lot of places...

A lot of riders have to pay for travel and lodging if they can't convince a sponsor to pick up the tab. For riders that means all the major races or events are probably covered, but not the numerous road trips and smaller jams throughout the year. There's a good reason that you will see entire car loads of dirt jumpers carpooling to events in the US. A lot of those guys don't get paid at all.

That's why you often see riders, magazine photographers and video guys teaming up for big road trips. For the cost of sending a rider on one trip, sponsors get guaranteed video and magazine coverage. Photographers can usually pre-sell their work and everybody is happy... as long as the weather cooperates and there are no big mishaps.

JMH


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

i read in one of my mountain bike magazines that josh bender makes no more then 25,000 in a year.........he said he would eat nothing but peanut butter sandwitchs if he had to just as long as he could ride his bike


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

xKREDx said:


> i read in one of my mountain bike magazines that josh bender makes no more then 25,000 in a year.........he said he would eat nothing but peanut butter sandwitchs if he had to just as long as he could ride his bike


i recall this to. mmm peanut butter jelly


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

austinb89 said:


> i recall this to. mmm peanut butter jelly


yeah it was in the march 2005 issue of BIKE mag


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

davep, i think u NAILED it right on the head. and also Dave Watson, not sure how much he makes but allong w/ his list of sponsors he has he ownes Sombrio Cartel. and Rich Houseman on the side works for Sponsorhouse.


----------



## zutroy (Jul 2, 2004)

Sombrio69 said:


> davep, i think u NAILED it right on the head. and also Dave Watson, not sure how much he makes but allong w/ his list of sponsors he has he ownes Sombrio Cartel. and Rich Houseman on the side works for Sponsorhouse.


It's more the other way around for Rich. He works for Sponsorhouse(ie M-F 9-5 like most of us) and races on the side.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

xKREDx said:


> i read in one of my mountain bike magazines that josh bender makes no more then 25,000 in a year.........he said he would eat nothing but peanut butter sandwitchs if he had to just as long as he could ride his bike


He also is not a top pro... Does he even get segments in movies anymore?


----------

